# Η (δε) γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα = Let the wife fear her husband. The wife must respect her husband.



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

Η βιβλική έκφραση είναι συνηθισμένη στην Ελλάδα, όχι τόσο συνηθισμένη στους Αγγλοσάξονες. Να ’ναι από τη θέση που έχει η φράση στη δική μας γαμήλια τελετή, το ότι είμαστε πιο ανδροκρατούμενη κοινωνία, το ότι την κάναμε ταινία που παίζεται κάθε δέκα μεσημέρια σε κάποιο κανάλι;

Η φράση έρχεται στο τέλος του αποστολικού αναγνώσματος της γαμήλιας τελετής (από την Επιστολή προς Εφεσίους, 5:33) και είναι «*ἡ δὲ γυνὴ ἵνα φοβῆται τὸν ἄνδρα*». Έτσι την αναφέρουν το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ, αλλά παραγνωρίζουν το γεγονός ότι η καθιερωμένη έκφραση είναι «*η δε γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα*» ή, όπως στον τίτλο της ταινίας, «*Η γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα*». Δεν θα έπρεπε να προστεθεί αυτή η εκδοχή στα λεξικά; Οι κινηματογραφιστές φαίνεται να το αντιλαμβάνονται καλύτερα από τους λεξικογράφους.





Επίσης, προσοχή στην ορθογραφία. Όχι: «να _φοβείται_ τον άνδρα». Αφού υπάρχει το «να» και η διατύπωση είναι λόγια, πρέπει να διατηρήσουμε την ορθογραφία της παλιάς υποτακτικής, *φοβήται*, αλλιώς θα πούμε ένα νεοελληνικό «η γυναίκα να φοβάται τον άνδρα». Ή μήπως «να σέβεται»;

Αντιγράφω την άποψη κάποιων που ασχολούνται με τα θρησκευτικά για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε φόβο και σεβασμό, κάτι που φαίνεται στις αγγλικές αποδόσεις. (Εγώ θεωρώ ολόκληρη τη γαμήλια τελετή μια ξεπερασμένη υπόθεση, οπότε η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει.) 


35. Το πάτημα του ποδιού, του γαμπρού ή της νύφης κατά το μυστήριο του γάμου. Τι σημαίνει αυτή η πράξη;
Κατά το χρόνο που διαβάζεται το Αποστολικό Ανάγνωσμα του γάμου και συγκεκριμένα κατά την τελευταία φράση: «η δε γυνή ίνα φοβήται τον άνδρα» συνηθίζουν κάποιες νύφες να πατάνε το πόδι του γαμπρού. Με τον τρόπο αυτό θέλουν επιπόλαια να δείξουν μέσα σε πλήθος προσκεκλημένων ανθρώπων, ότι είναι χειραφετημένες γυναίκες και δεν φοβούνται τους άνδρες, αλλά τους υποτάσσουν με το πάτημα που κάνουν κάτω από τη δική τους εξουσία. Η πράξη αυτή αποτελεί μια διαστρέβλωση της παραπάνω φράσεως. *Το ρήμα «φοβούμαι» δε σημαίνει στο αποστολικό ανάγνωσμα φόβο, αλλά σεβασμό.* Ο Απόστολος Παύλος γράφοντας στους Εφεσίους, εννοεί τη βαθιά υπόληψη και τιμή που οφείλει να τρέφει η γυναίκα απέναντι στον άνδρα. Πολλοί μάλιστα, δυστυχώς, και πολλές μητέρες νυφών και φίλες περιμένουν εναγωνίως, πότε θα γίνει το πάτημα για να γελάσουν. Συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές το πάτημα να το κάνει ο γαμπρός προς τη νύφη θέλοντας να δείξει στους οικείους του ότι είναι άνδρας και ότι αυτός θα κατεξουσιάζει τη γυναίκα του ως τύραννος. Νομίζω ότι η πράξη αυτή καθεαυτή διακωμωδεί το μυστήριο του γάμου. Αντί οι νεόνυμφοι να προσεύχονται κατά την ιεροτελεστία του μυστηρίου, είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο να προκαλούν οι ίδιοι και τους προσκεκλημένους του μυστηρίου σε περισπασμό και θόρυβο. [...]
http://www.orthmad.gr/node/262#35​


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2011)

Αυτό με την ορθογραφία του "φοβήται/φοβείται" σηκώνει κουβέντα. Η γραμματική της καθαρεύουσας δεν υπάρχει πια, δεν διδάσκεται. Οπότε ή θα ακολουθήσεις τη γραμματική της κοινής νέας ελληνικής που δεν γνωρίζει ορθογραφική διαφοροποίηση της υποτακτικής (άρα: να φοβείται) ή της αρχαίας. Το δεύτερο είναι προβληματικό, εκτός αν η φράση είναι στερεότυπη ή σε εισαγωγικά ή ξεκομμένη. Αν, ας πούμε, αλλάξω τη φράση και πω: "Να φοβ*ται η γυνή τον άνδρα ή όχι;" πώς θα το γράψω; Ή, αν πω "Είπαμε να φοβ*ται η γυνή τον άνδρα αλλά όχι και να του πατά* το πόδι μέσα στην εκκλησία!", θα πρέπει τάχα να γράψω "να πατάη";


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι από τη στιγμή που θα ξεφύγεις κάπως από το απολίθωμα, δεν μπορείς να πεις _γυνή_ και δεν μπορείς να πεις _φοβήται_. Θα έλεγα: «Να φοβάται η γυναίκα τον άντρα ή όχι;» και «Είπαμε να φοβάται η γυναίκα τον άνδρα, αλλά όχι και να της πατάει το πόδι μέσα στην εκκλησία!». Το «να φοβείται» δεν ανήκει πουθενά, ίσως μόνο στο limbo των Καθολικών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

Να προσθέσω: Αν πάλι θες να κρατήσεις τους παλιούς τύπους για την ειρωνεία του πράγματος, δεν πρέπει να κρατήσεις και την ορθογραφία τους;


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις σ' αυτά που μου απαντάς, και οι φράσεις που διάλεξα δεν είναι και τόσο εύστοχες, αλλά δεν θα το βρεις το δίκιο σου.

Δεν θα το βρεις διότι ζούμε στην εποχή της μίας και ενιαίας ελληνικής, όπου μπορείς να πάρεις λέξεις και τύπους από οπουδήποτε. Ειδικά αυτό το "να φοβείται" το είχε χρησιμοποιήσει, απαντώντας σε μένα, ο Γ.Σταματόπουλος της Ελευθεροτυπίας το 1998
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/triant.html

Οπότε, αν το "να φοβείται" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε τρέχουσα φράση της νεοελληνικής, τότε ασφαλώς πρέπει να γραφτεί νεοελληνικά: το μαχαίρι κόβει από τις δυο πάντες. Πρόσεξε ότι και ο Σταμ. το έγραψε με -ει.

Άλλωστε, και όταν γράφουμε "σταγών εν τω ωκεανώ" (εγώ δεν το γράφω), δεν βάζουμε περισπωμένη ούτε υπογεγραμμένη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

Και καλά να μη σέβεστε τη γλώσσα της Βίβλου, να μη σέβεστε ούτε τη γλώσσα του Τζαβέλλα...

Ο Γ. Σταματόπουλος γράφει: «[...] όλοι οι τύποι χωρούν στην ελληνική, η οποία δεν έχει να φοβείται, μήτε από τον καταιγισμό ξενικών λέξεων μήτε από την παραφθορά αρχαίων εννοιών».

Το ερώτημα που μπαίνει εκεί είναι «Χωρούν όλοι οι τύποι στην ελληνική; Πότε θα ερχόταν ένας επιμελητής και δικαιολογημένα θα του έκανε “φοβάται” αυτό το “φοβείται”;».

Εγώ ωστόσο θα ήθελα μαζί με τη _γυνή_ να κρατήσω το _φοβήται_, ιδίως αν έρχεται μετά από _ίνα_. (Τι να κάνω, πάω να βρω αποκούμπι στα λεξικά όπως βλέπεις...)


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2011)

Ωραία, να κάνουμε συμβιβασμό: άμα είναι ίνα, να το κρατήσεις ;)


----------

